# Need to move the toilet and tub drain



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have lived in my house for 40 years. I have maintained the house through the years. I've fixed the plumbing, replaced the carpet a few times, last year painted the exterior and replaced the roof. Now I am having the bathrooms remodeled. The master bathroom is pretty much completed. The hall bathroom is the next project. I want to put in a much larger tub. This time I want a whirlpool tub. The size I want to install will require the toilet to be moved to the left and the sewer drain dug out and repositioned. The gray water drain for the tub will also have to be dug out and repositioned. I have a concrete slab fondation. I have some knowledge of plumbing, but I am wondering is this too big of a project for me? If so, any 2coolers plumbers in SW Houston who will do it for me. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not a plumber but I just had this done about 2 months ago. Had to move the bathtub drain for a claw foot tub that was much larger than the original tub. I had a plumber come in to do it. It didn't look to be a big deal he used a hilti hammer with a bladed bit to chip out the slab to where drain was to be moved to. After he finished the plumbing he just filled hole with sand and packed it. How much are you moving the drain? Most likely there is about a 12" hole in the slab where the original drain is. They will leave this when pouring the slab because it's hard to tell exactly where the tub will be so they will leave a little room for play. 
The slab seamed to come out easy it should only be 4" thick at the tub. 
As far as the toilet. I didn't have to move the drain so I can't help you there. 
Hope this helps some good luck


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You can DIY but it is/can be a lot of work as most of the main trunk lines are fairly deep which requires a pretty big hole to get down to them. The biggest issue will be with the toilet drain, it is 3" minimum and probably 4". Those fittings take a lot of room/depth to make the changes in location, most likely you will have to start rerouting at or close to the main drain to be able to be deep enough. The tub drain is 2" so it is much easier to move as far as making the fittings work. Generally when the house is built, the plumber will run the lines as shallow as possible to get the proper fall which makes changing location much more difficult. Most of the work/cost is going to be in cutting the slab and digging out the lines from the old to the new location. If you can do that part, a plumber probably wouldn't cost a lot to rerun the new lines, but then again, once you get it that far running the lines on grade isn't a big deal. One word of advise is to score the top of the concrete around the area you are going to remove, it makes a much cleaner finish when you pour the concrete back. Also, be sure to redrill and replace the rebar that you remove, it will make a difference.


----------



## ThomasthePlumber109 (Sep 30, 2009)

*plumber*

832 2161188


----------

